#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  IELTS Test Scale

## jaivinder

Are preparing for IELTS examination ? As you know the score for IELST in between 0-9. IELTS Exam score is design to simple and easy to understand. Check what your score say about you.







  Similar Threads: IELTS Test Format and Time IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf Listening Sample Task- IELTS Test Papers Pdf

----------

